# Coding Speciality



## Sonjagirl (Mar 24, 2009)

For someone without experience, what is a good specialty for me to focus on after I get certified?  I was thinking about cardiology/kidney since I had a hard time with that in school,  but what specialty is in demand?

I feel that since there aren't any jobs available, I might as well keep working on my coding skills even if it means doing a little bit each day.


----------



## donsqueen (Apr 10, 2009)

I would focus on what interests you. If cardiology or renal interests you, go for it. If it's general surgery that fascinates you, go for it. If you don't know what you have a passion for yet, that's ok too, and studying something you struggled with is a good place to start either way. But if there is one area that really fascinates you, you are almost guaranteed to succeed and it will look great on your resume.


----------



## Sonjagirl (Jun 3, 2009)

donsqueen said:


> I would focus on what interests you. If cardiology or renal interests you, go for it. If it's general surgery that fascinates you, go for it. If you don't know what you have a passion for yet, that's ok too, and studying something you struggled with is a good place to start either way. But if there is one area that really fascinates you, you are almost guaranteed to succeed and it will look great on your resume.




Thanks!


----------

